# Escape Artist - FRT - Help needed!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So great!
I slept really late last nite... thank god, so Im sure my FRT didn't escape for too long, he wuz out during a 6 hour period, not sure for how long! I have NO clue how he can escape with a lid and a light sitting on top of it and the only small holes were in the back for the filter and heater, i have absolutely no clue how this guy got out!

Anyways, found him this morning... wifey thought he wuz dead as he wuz about 10 meters away from the tank and it's carpet floor that'll suck him dry. And Im sure he's got harrassed by my 21lb cat... thankfully my two dogs dun allow the cat in the room, and im sure they've done nothing to him! I found him 3 stairs down flipped backwards half dry and stuck to alot of dog and cat hair. He had the energy to give me a kick or two when i picked him up and he wuz quite dried up, so I quickly grabbed him back to his tank, tried to dust off a bit of the dog hair and slowly submerged him back in while holding him to fill his lungs up with some good air!
I've add some nutrafin conditioner and stresscoat for him, and noticed the 4 comet goldfish that wuz suppose to be his feeders are starting to clean him up.

But the downside is, after watching him for 15 minutes, his left eye open up just fine, but the right side isn't doing too good, it looks to be cloudy im guessing he injured it, and i found a bit of blood on the bottom side of his shell (guessing thats from falling 3 steps off hardwood stairs)...

My question now is... what should i do? Melafix and pimafix?
I do 20-50% water change daily in his hospital tank, as I was already trying to nurse it back to health to begin with... now I'm unsure what I should do for his eye problem!

Calling out to call you FRT owners, thanks in advance!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You might want to put this in the hospital section instead of the Aqua Lounge, Jackson.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I should of... but i forgot!
Now lets give it 2 hours... effox will spot this and he'll move it AHHAHAA~ More work for him~


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Jackson. Moved =)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i hope he turns out ok


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope the little guy is ok.
really have no help to offer other then get well soon wishes.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Thanks Jackson. Moved =)


HAHA! I thought i give you some practice!



Mferko said:


> i hope he turns out ok


 Thanks, means alot! This little guy really means alot to us~



Adz1 said:


> i hope the little guy is ok.
> really have no help to offer other then get well soon wishes.


Thanks very much  I'll be home in a few hours... will be doing a water change and maybe add some melafix in... not sure what else i can really do no more!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep him in clean water with salt in it. Raise the temp to heal the wounds. Other than that, FRTs should be really hardy. 

I don't think you should have feeders in there though, they might transmit some diseases and they don't have the same water requirements as FRTs. My FRT is way too slow to catch anything anyways and mine mainly eat veggies. I feed about 80% fresh veggies/fruit and 20% algae wafers.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do water changes on a daily basis! I did think about salt but wuz really unsure of it! Im planning on melafix tonite instead!

The feeders has been with him since day one, and they've been together for over a month with no problems... I think im raising them at the moment LOL!

He's not taking my fresh vegetables, i've tried every fruit and vegetables you can name, but he goes crazy for 60% algae wafers and 40% hikari carnivore pellets.

He's swimming around happily when i put him back in the tank... but as for his eyes... im very uncertain now!
The temperature has always remained at 80-81f all day all nite!

I hope he's hardy enuff to survive this...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude! how the frick did he escape!!!!! i mean what a talented S.o.B. i hope he gets well ASAP for you!..id hate to hear of anything getting worse, especially because we are dealing with an FRT here.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally got home! Thank you for the kind words!
I'll post pictures in a few seconds!
Both eyes are fully open but the right eye looks to be damaged, it's white marks in the middle and the bottom of the eye, and looks a little cloudy! I will be doing a 50% water change, giving it a good feeding and taking some good pictures in this thread for you guys!

But thanks again for everyone's kind words! He will never escape again as i've learnt my lesson.. would of been an expensive lesson!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

It might not accept fresh food because of the variety. What I found is that it won't eat anything new for a while. I put in the same thing for a week straight so it would realize that it's food. 

Try not to feed it too much protein because it's really hard on their livers.


Back on topic though, try salt. My FRT responds really well to salt whenever I see anything weird on it. I do 1 tbsp/5 gallons.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well.. mine has refused food absolutely now! I think he's still in shock! He's swimming around... but now the feeders are cleaning up his mess! LOL!

Anyways, i've added one tsp of aquarium salt in the 5 gallon tank he's being treated in... 5ml of melafix and 5ml of pimafix! WISH ME LUCK!

Didnt want to take pictures to disturb him, so i'll post pictures of him before =) at least he's willing to open his eyes right now.. but not for too long...~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well... if anyone's keepin track of this thread at all...!

Came home to check on his under belly to see if it's okay as i found him with blood on the belly...
great... you can obviously tell a 2-3" cat scratch =( i am about to chuck the cat back into my tank with the canopy on and see how he feels!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jkam said:


> Just keep him in clean water with salt in it. Raise the temp to heal the wounds. Other than that, FRTs should be really hardy.


100 % agree Clean Water + 1 stp salt per 10 G .....+ 30 c ,,, your FRt will be okie! 
remove gravel too!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

His wounds are definitely healing already! No visible blood or flesh wound! And the dead skin is already peeling!
He's finally eating again now~ Ate a few algae wafers and a few carnivore pellets as well... and now... he's back asleep like usual LOL!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on Jackson!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Always good sign when they start eating again...now what to do about a setup that will not allow FRT to escape with your cat...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

what a champion turtle lol, escaping from a tank, moving 10m, falling down a flight of stairs, surviving the cat and healing up. badass turtule... good luck with the healing


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like a *NINJA TURLTE*

LOL 



Chronick said:


> what a champion turtle lol, escaping from a tank, moving 10m, falling down a flight of stairs, surviving the cat and healing up. badass turtule... good luck with the healing


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I snapped some pictures last nite during a water change, I'll post it when i get home tonite!

Thanks for all the kind words!

I got a few pictures of him sleeping with his pet (raphael catfish) LOL! Think he's almost healed up, the eyes got alot better when i took a look at him dis morning! But i think he survived all this!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

glad to hear hes doing better already!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I am really happy his eye is getting better...that could have been a source for infection...

_TURTLE POWER!!!_


----------

